# Natural balance green pea and duck



## Ogle08 (Dec 16, 2014)

Is this food okay to feed to my hedgehog? I know the first ingredients are green peas, then duck.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It's fine.  Preferable in a mix, and it's not the best food, but I've used it before and it's not really a bad food. Though I think it may be one of the foods that a lot of people didn't have luck with in terms of their hedgehogs liking it. Lily was a weird one, I guess.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

I use the salmon one and Ichiro loves it, i have tried to add other foods but he does not want any part of them.


----------



## Ogle08 (Dec 16, 2014)

I swear when it comes to dry foods, jace is the least picky hog ever. He's liked everything I have tried. He likes the green pea and duck too.


----------

